

How Software Developers Use Twitter - lsinger
http://to.leif.me/how-software-developers-use-twitter

======
todazar
Congratulations on the completed study, Leif!

~~~
lsinger
Thanks! :)

------
teshima82
Really nice work! Helps me a lot in my research.

------
tlongren
Cool! Been waiting for this report to come out.

~~~
lsinger
Awesome, thanks for your interest! :)

